# Bloquear hoja Excel.



## ticotico (Jan 24, 2003)

Deseo bloquear una hoja excel, para
poder enviarla a mis clientes y solo puedan
verla e imprimirla.

He probado proteger celdas con password y funciona, el problema es que pese a esto 
me permite copiar y pegar en una nueva
hoja, con lo cual en la nueva hoja se puede editar perfectamente.

como puedo bloquear para que no se pueda utilizar el copy/paste


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jan 25, 2003)

Excel no es un sistema seguro.  Punto.  Si la gente quiere sacar la información, lo más probable es que se pueda.

Por ejemplo, si se logra desabilitar todas las opciones de copiar y pegar, de mover hojas, de abrir nuevos documentos, qué se puede hacer contra simplemente Copiar Pantalla? o Guardar Como ?  John Walchenbach tiene un dicho, más o menos así, si su información debe ser privada, no la publique...

Ahora la pregunta es, qué tan privada es la información ?


----------



## ticotico (Jan 27, 2003)

no, son facturas,
las cuales envio por internet a
mis clientes para que se las impriman
perno no quiero que las modifiquen, ni
las editen, ni sepan las formulas ocultas
que llevan.

Entonces yo bloqueo las celdas, pero
siempre queda el Copy y paste que que
estropea el bloqueado.

ya que copias la hoja y la pegas en otra
y ya la puedes modificar.


----------



## t4373125 (Jan 27, 2003)

Para enviar las facturas de modo que no las puedan modificar, una solución seria instalarte el Adobe Acrobat 5 y convertir el archivo de Excel a pdf.

La unica "pega" es que el cliente tendra que tener almenos el Acrobat Reader para verlas e imprimirlas, pero es gratuito y casi todo el mundo lo tiene.

Saludos,

Ramon


----------

